# OWC Thunderbay 4 Mini not connecting



## Ganampf (Dec 18, 2021)

I've used my thunderbay for about a year now with one single Samsung 860 EVO (2TB).
Now I upgraded to a second SSD (Samsung 870 QVO 2TB), and since then I'm repeatedly having issues:
When I connect the Thunderbay to the Thunderbolt Slot of my Notebook, the Thunderbay keeps starting up and going off again, thus constantly reconnecting and being unusable. Sometimes it works normally (mostly when I open the enclosure and switch the SSD slots it works for some while again), but mostly is unusable.

I'm hoping someone has an idea how to solve this, or even had the same issue resolved. I highly appreciate any input on this


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 18, 2021)

I think you're in the realm of OWC tech support. I've had decent luck with them in the distant past.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 18, 2021)

Have you tried using a different cable? Worth a shot if you have one lying around.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 18, 2021)

Maybe this will fix it for you?:



Firmware Updater for OWC Thunderbay 4 Fixes Thunderbolt 3 Disconnect Issue


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 18, 2021)

Might not be the answer but I’ve had a ton of connectivity issues with usb type connector type C, even thunderbolt ones.
I’ve had to buy several cables and sometimes it’s the device itself that has the issue.


----------

